# Red Raspberry Leaf tea



## A+A (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi there,

I have been reading about Red Raspberry Leaf tea being beneficial in the 2nd stages of labour. 
Just wondering if there are any side effects or if it would interfere with pain relief (planning on having Gas & Air to start with then Pethidine and possibly Epidural if the going gets too much). Would it have any effects on my baby and are there any medical conditions with which one would need to avoid Red Raspberry Leaf tea? 
Also, where can i purchase it from?

Thanks for your help. 
A+A. x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi A+A,

It's supposedly beneficial for ripening the cervix, relaxing uterus and helping to bring on labour not sure what benefits are in second stage but heck if it gets baby out faster then all good   My pregnancy yoga instructor was a big believer in it but always advised using it from 36 weeks to get the full benefits. It has to be the tea that you use (the capsules don't contain enough active ingredient) and you should be able to get it from any good herbalists.

No side effects to speak of and doesn't interfere with analgesic medications so you can take it before hand.

All the best for the last few weeks and a smooth labour  

Maz x


----------



## A+A (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Maz.
Will take a trip to the herbalist today and start off with one small cup a day.

The benefits i read about is that it makes the contractions stronger an so speeds up labour   (i just want it to be over fast so that i don't have to have much pain relief - who doesn't hey?   ) 

May i also say that your little one has an amazing smile! What a lovely happy baby girl she is.

Thanks again.  
Love Anny. x


----------

